# my dog is limping



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

My 9 month old pup has been limping..so we took him to the vet and they said he has emflamed shoulder..kinda like a sport injury...they gave some pills to bring down the swallowing down..and told use to come back in 7 days if the swallowing dosentgo down.


Has anybody else have this problem?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My EB limps occassionally, they told me it was a pulled muscle, gave me some pills, and told me he needed crate rest for a week. He has always stopped limping after a day or 2. Recently when we found out Lady had worms, we wormed all of the dogs, and even though I never saw any worms in his stool, Thrall has not limped since, and he also had balding I was told is hormonal, but the hair seems to be growing back, so I am left to wonder if the strain of worms caused the other issues, as EBs are very delicate. If the issue clears up, and you have no recurrance, I would say the vet was right on, but if it continues to happen, see if they can do a full workup, blood tests, fecal etc. Also, keep him confined, don't let him run at all, joint and soft tissue injuries in dogs take a while to heal, and one little over extension can make you start from scratch. Keep us posted.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I have not been in this very situation, however Chino did have a small fracture at around 9 weeks. Crate rest is the best solution, other than what pills are given to help decrease it. Make sure that the the dog isn't babied, as SOME dogs (not all) will take that as attention for acting hurt. It usually doesn't happen unless you overdo it. 

Like FC said, sometimes our dogs will be ok in a few days.(or at least stop limping) Keep us posted


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

he isnt limping as bad today..but its so hard to keep him in his create..we also have another dog and they are always playin together.....I will keep u informed..and thanks for the input


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

and when i get home i will see what pills they are..i cant remember right now


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

resist the urge to let them play. They can do more damage if he has not fully healed. A good rule to go by is at least 5 days total crate rest. That means going out side on leash and no jumping on the couch. Then slowly start allowing more exercise.

I have dogs get injured all the time because I do dog sports. The worst thing you can do is let that injury heal a little and let them go out and injure it again.
Find things to put in the dogs crate to keep them busy. Crate rest is never fun but necessary.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks u are right...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

my boy has had hip problems from day one. if he plays too hard his back legs will get sort of stiff. so i put him on some glucosamine.
im waiting to take x-rays til he's one years old, for his annual check up. then we'll see if its bad enough to have hip replacements and we will also get an idea of how they will hold up in his old age.

i agree with the above. as much as it sucks to see your pup not being able to play, its going to be 234X's as painful to see him have to have surgery because of it. when he goes potty take him out on a leash so that he cant run around alot. get a couple bones and maybe a pigs ear for him to lay and chew on to keep him occupied. 

keep us updated on his condition, i wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

When Chino fractured his paw, I never let him off leash when he was out of his crate. At that time, he didn't like eating in his crate, so I would call him and leash him as soon as he stepped out. We would go outside to potty, and I even carried him there the first couple of days. The less physical activity the better, like all these kind folks have been stating.\

I have to agree with performance. You must resist the urge to let them play or run around. Sure, it is heartbreaking to see your dog hurt and moping because he can't come out to greet you like he normally would, but it's for the best. 

Pig ears work great. Keeping him occupied will almost take her of your pups urge to run around. I'm sure everything will work out, but keep us all posted.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

I use glucosamine as well for his joints. Kaiser got hit/ranover by a kid on a skateboard a few months back and was limping pretty bad and the vet gave him an anti-inflammatory and told me to do short walks like around the block short, just too keep the muscles loose, but no rough play or long walks. 

Kaiser just recently stopped jumping. I think maybe because he's getting older and it's getting hard on him. Last night he sat at the foot of my bed and whined and growled at me until I scooped him up to help him lol. 

But I thought about getting a flirt pole but I don't want to make it worse. I just walk him 2-3 miles a day too keep him loose and play catch in the backyard. No more rough housing lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> But I thought about getting a flirt pole but I don't want to make it worse. I just walk him 2-3 miles a day too keep him loose and play catch in the backyard. No more rough housing lol


im not sure how old your dogs are, but i've heard your not supposed to use flirt poles in dogs that are 1 and a half years and older because there stomach can flip and pinch there intestines. if that happened you'd have to go the vet and have surgery, it could cause death very easily.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the info....it was last friday we took him to the vet....Well anyway i woke up around 5 am to take him out on leash this morning...And he wasnt limping anymore...I will keep him in his create and still going outside on leash for the next couple days..


----------



## Dutchs'Pops (Jun 3, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> im not sure how old your dogs are, but i've heard your not supposed to use flirt poles in dogs that are 1 and a half years and older because there stomach can flip and pinch there intestines. if that happened you'd have to go the vet and have surgery, it could cause death very easily.


What does that mean? Never heard of that


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> im not sure how old your dogs are, but i've heard your not supposed to use flirt poles in dogs that are 1 and a half years and older because there stomach can flip and pinch there intestines. if that happened you'd have to go the vet and have surgery, it could cause death very easily.


Kaiser is 5, i've never heard of such a thing happening with a flirt pole (although I do know what you are talking about) I just don't use one b/c he gets sore after just throwing his ball for 45 min, so i figured a flirt pole would probably not help lol.



Dutchs'Pops said:


> What does that mean? Never heard of that


It can happen to all animals, not just dogs, but dogs with deep chests are particularly at risk, not so much pit bulls, but german shepards and dobies are more susceptible. You can google it.

I believe sometimes it's called bloat, but the technical name is "Gastric Dilatation-Volvulus" ("GDV").

1. Dogs with bloat nearly always are between four and seven years of age. Two-thirds are males.

2. It usually affects dogs of the larger, deeper-chested breeds: Great Danes, German Shepherds, St. Bernards, Labrador Retrievers, Irish Wolfhounds, Great Pyrenees, Boxers, Weimaraners, Old English Sheepdogs, Irish Setters, and others of large size (58 pounds was the average size in one study) It rarely occurs in small breeds.

3. Dogs who bloat tend to eat large quantities of dry kibble.

4. They exercise vigorously after eating and tend to drink water in large amounts after meals.

5. They may have a history of digestive upsets (gastritis).

6. There may be a familial association with other dogs who have bloated.

Here are a couple of links about it
Bloat in Dogs
Bloat (Gastric Dilatation and Volvulus) in Dogs <that one has a list of breeds that are more likely to suffer from this condition.


----------

